# ODBC-Datenquellen automatisch einrichten



## Scrapy (4. Februar 2005)

Für mich hat die ODBC einen großen Vorteil um auf unterschiedliche Datenbanken mit SQL-Befehlen zuzugreifen (in sofern ein ODBC-Treiber natürlich vorhanden ist).

Leider ist es sehr lästig die ODBC-Quellen auf jedem Rechner, wo mein Programm installiert werden soll, einzurichten.
Gibt es da nicht ein Script oder Einträge in Registry von Windows XP/200X? 

Leider habe ich dazu noch nichts gefunden.Oder kennt ihr eine andere Möglichkeit, unter Windows XP/200X SQL-Kommandos in einen C++-Quelltext mit einzubinden? 

Ich arbeite übrigens mit C#.NET und C++ Builder 5.


Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für eure Unterstützung!


----------

